# Finch...Wren...I dunno



## kundalini (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't find it in my book, but caught these this morning.












Thanks for looking.


----------



## MissMia (Mar 30, 2008)

I like the second shot. I can't find it in my book either. I don't think it's a wren.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 30, 2008)

My guess would be a finch of some kind. It's a cute little thing.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 30, 2008)

Dont make me get my book out again,That beak says its not a Finch to my knowledge,more like a Warbler,dunno


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 30, 2008)

^^^ Ooops! Mine was a complete guess, so don't be deterred by what I said.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 30, 2008)

MX962 said:


> Dont make me get my book out again,That beak says its not a Finch to my knowledge,more like a Warbler,dunno


I was thinking Wabler as well, but please get your book out.  I can't identify it with what I have on hand.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ Ooops! Mine was a complete guess, so don't be deterred by what I said.


LoL ok i wont be


----------



## MX962 (Mar 30, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I was thinking Wabler as well, but please get your book out. I can't identify it with what I have on hand.


I did get it out,and the closest 2 i could find were a Yellow Warbler and the pine Warbler looks even closer in the pics i have in comparing yours,only dif is your bird is a darker yellow ~


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 30, 2008)

MX962 said:


> LoL ok i wont be








  I'll shut up now!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I'll shut up now!


:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Fat chance!


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 30, 2008)

Kundalini, what is your location. Geography helps quite a bit.

EDIT:  Without knowing you location yet, my initial guess would possibly be a first winter male Bay-breasted Warbler.  It is late, and I am headed to bed, so it was a _quick _look through the books, but I'll check this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 30, 2008)

kundalini said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Fat chance!


----------



## kundalini (Mar 30, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> Kundalini, what is your location. Geography helps quite a bit.
> 
> EDIT: Without knowing you location yet, my initial guess would possibly be a first winter male Bay-breasted Warbler. It is late, and I am headed to bed, so it was a _quick _look through the books, but I'll check this thread tomorrow.


Central North Carolina


Antarctican said:


>


Sorry, but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 30, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> I'll shut up now!


Na dont do that !:blushing:


----------



## MissMia (Mar 30, 2008)

kundalini said:


> :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> Fat chance!


 
Antarctican: Don't listen to Kundalini! :mrgreen:


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 30, 2008)

Based on what MX962 said I did a search in my online source for bird identification (don't know what "book" y'all are talkin bout) and it looks to be a Yellow Warbler.  

Here's the link to the yellow warbler: http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/343/_/Yellow_Warbler.aspx

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 30, 2008)

crazy_dragonlady said:


> Based on what MX962 said I did a search in my online source for bird identification (don't know what "book" y'all are talkin bout) and it looks to be a Yellow Warbler.
> 
> Here's the link to the yellow warbler: http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/343/_/Yellow_Warbler.aspx
> 
> ...


Excelent site ! I use some old books from the Audubon society ~


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 30, 2008)

Ahhh... ok I know that book.  I used to use that before I had a computer!   Like back when I was a young girl... hmm... that mighta been before computers were in every house too   I know it was a loooooong time ago!

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 31, 2008)

crazy_dragonlady said:


> Ahhh... ok I know that book. I used to use that before I had a computer!  Like back when I was a young girl... hmm... that mighta been before computers were in every house too  I know it was a loooooong time ago!
> 
> ttfn
> CDL.


Yea it is old I was 7 when i got those in '77 and i have a friggen COMPUTER and i still look in the stupid BOOK:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 31, 2008)

The computer is a great thing but when you're out in the field it's kinda difficult to take along a computer!!  Unless of course you got a laptop but then who knows if you'll have internet wherever you are??   Besides, there's a reason it's called a "Field Guide" 

BTW... if I am to guess by what you said you're only two years older than me.  I was born in 72.

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## MX962 (Mar 31, 2008)

crazy_dragonlady said:


> The computer is a great thing but when you're out in the field it's kinda difficult to take along a computer!! Unless of course you got a laptop but then who knows if you'll have internet wherever you are?? Besides, there's a reason it's called a "Field Guide"
> 
> BTW... if I am to guess by what you said you're only two years older than me.  I was born in 72.
> 
> ...


Yes I am a tiny bit older :mrgreen: But i never take em out in the field i sort it out later another note i cant take a bird pic to save my #@$ any way and if i had a lap top my 9 year old girl would surly kipe it from me too as she did my my 10D today lil rascal i'll have to post some of her pics i was shocked what av mode can do some times


----------



## crazy_dragonlady (Mar 31, 2008)

I've attempted to take bird photos... not very good at it either.

I figure once I get a better lens I won't have to keep coming up with ways to sneak up on them!! 

My daughter "borrowed" my camera way back when she was about 5.  Some of the photos she took were pretty good considering.  I like the way her POV changed how things looked.  Made me want to approach my subjects from different POV's.

ttfn
CDL.


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 31, 2008)

> Based on what MX962 said I did a search in my online source for bird identification (don't know what "book" y'all are talkin bout) and it looks to be a Yellow Warbler.
> 
> Here's the link to the yellow warbler: http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/343...w_Warbler.aspx
> 
> ...


 
Neat site, but they don't show variants & juveniles. After sitting down & taking some time to go through Nat Geo, Kaufman's, & Sibley's, I'm sticking with first year male Bay-Breasted warbler. The orbitals, lores, greater & median coverts do not match the Yellow warbler.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the help.

It was a pretty bird nontheless.


----------

